# Pot tipping during plant training



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 22, 2011)

I came up with this to start the  training of my plants.


----------



## 420_Osborn (Mar 22, 2011)

that is awesome!!!


----------



## EDGY (Mar 22, 2011)

I love it!!! 
Are you going to flip them back and forth or rotate them so that they spiral?
PLease update the pics as they grow. 
Also, if you're not too busy, show me how to do this with my hydro-buckets 
;-)  !!


----------



## Jericho (Mar 22, 2011)

Be careful you do not leave on one side to long or the roots may gather in one area of the pot making it harder to regulate watering and feeding. 

Hope your going to keep updates on this looks interesting to watch.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC (Mar 22, 2011)

they won't stay to long in the 1 gallon pots before i transplant to 12 gal tub, I'm looking to do another Dutch treat scrog, here's some pics of what it turns out like, the next one is going to be real screen, and i think i may put in one of the chain driven light mover on the ceiling.


----------



## dman1234 (Mar 22, 2011)

Thats a great idea, you can get a good head start on a scrog grow.


----------

